# Columbus, OH player seeking group!



## Meeki (Aug 11, 2006)

Hello, I know this is posted in the wrong area but it seems not many people browse the looking for player/dm section.

ANyways I'm a future OSU grad student that is looking for a group.  Please see my post in the looking for players section of the forums or contact me at doza.3@osu.edu


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Aug 11, 2006)

Meeki,

Since I imagine this thread will be locked shortly my suggestion would be to put a link to your player seeking game thread in your signature.  That way whenever you post, people will know that you are looking for a game and will have a link to find out more information.

Once you have done that post on various topics and hopefully someone will read one of your posts and also notice that you are also looking for a game.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Moon-Lancer (Aug 11, 2006)

wow. We had a group right in that area, but moved to CA Los Angeles. Actualy, a guy named Dan in the SCA played with us before we left (the dm and I). Maybe i can find his info and ask him if he wants to still play.


----------



## Eridanis (Aug 11, 2006)

Scooting over to GSG. Having the link in your sig is an excellent idea. Good luck!


----------



## Meeki (Aug 11, 2006)

Moon Lancer,
          That would be great if you could find his contact info or his SCA name.  I'll be getting involved with the SCA group on campus here maybe I can find some players there.  Thanks for the response.


----------

